# Having a hard time with side 6!!!



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

I am on day 90 and I am suddenly not wanting to listen to the tapes. I have looked forward to them and liked relaxing and listening until I got to tape 6. I think it must be my impatient nature, but I find myself getting really antsy during the tape. Since most of it is kind of a review of important points, I find myself thinking "yeah, I know this....let's move on!". Did anyone else have this problem??? I really want to finish the last ten days, but I am really dreading it for some reason.Kim


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Kim...Yep, this does happen sometimes. It is the subconscious mind fighting the conscious....It knows this stuff already and doen't want to hear it again...Just press on if you can...I know, I had a similar experience. Try NOT to concentrate on the actual words or content...just Mike's voice itself. That will help a bit. Many people have this happen to some degree or the other. You have had IBS a long time...and it has a hold of you..just relax and let it happen. Hope this helps a tad bit...This is also touched upon in the post regarding mind armies and setbacks..it falls into this category!! Take care, and hang in there.~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

kcarb, I actually felt close to the same way near the end, but thought it important to finnish, which it is.







Part of this is not wanting it to be over and some of it is impatient feelings, however do the best you can and focus just on Mike's voice as intensely as you can. If you still have a problem let us know. When your done it will feel good that you have successfully finnished. Also when your done continue to practice the technique.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I'm soo close to the end too and I find myself annoyed by this tape. In fact it happened to me with tape 5 until I figured out how to deal with the figure in a cape. On tape 6, at first I was irritated that Mike suggests during the tape that I consider buying the tapes for PMS...it sounded a bit unethical to me. I have tried not to focus on this part, but I think it threw me off...Almost there...I have to keep going.I like the part where you soar off into outer space or a calm place so I concentrate more on that if I get annoyed with the tape.[This message has been edited by jane93 (edited 05-22-2001).]


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2001)

Hi all,Jane we are dropping the PMT bit in the last session. However it was included since some women expereince increased severity in symptoms, it was meant as an added comfort, but I take your point







Kim,Going over old ground is somewhat frustrations. But think about it this way, you have turned over old ground ( a gardener knows this is hard work the first time around) but if you go back every now and again and remove the weeds it remains easy to manage. Tape six can be thought of as "internal weeding". You've done the hard work, just keeping it trim







Thaks all,Best RegardsMike


----------

